# Camphor bowls



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's an attempt to post a few photos of a nested bowl set from Rob and Zoe's gorgeous camphor using my iPhone and the forum runner app. I know this is probably not the bet way to do things, but I'm stuck in a car headed for Texas!

Largest is about 9" diameter. They've just got a slathering of BLO/mineral spirits at this point, but I'll probably kick up the gloss at some point with Antique oil.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

Edit: I tried to add edited photos, but I can't figure out how to do it on my phone...


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very Very nice- I resawed some stinky boards and am patiently waiting to make something.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Perfect bowl set and pretty smelly wood to boot. What brand of bowl saver do you use and which would you recommend already?



Thanks, Bob... I use the McNaughton, but I've only had it a short while. I've never used anything else, so I can't compare it to others. It's cheaper than the Oneway, and I'm told it's more versatile than the Oneway or Woodcut versions. The trade off, I'm told, is a steeper learning curve with the McNaughton. Reed Gray and Mike Mahoney both have good DVDs on the McNaughton, and both were helpful to me. I've goofed a few bowls with mine, but I've done that with just about every other tool in the shop... It's just wood!


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 22, 2012)

Those look really cool!!

I took my chunk of camphor and resawed it into pepper mill and bottle stopper blanks. Cant wait for that stuff to dry!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

I roughed out one of my small camphor blocks Tuesday that I'd gotten from the Rebuilts some months ago. It only took about 10 minutes but man did it make for some nice aroma in the shop. 

I don't know how I'm going to finish it I guess I'll glue a waste block to the bottom. I roughed it between centers and left the "finial" inside. i didn't wrap it in shavings and place in bag because there wasn't enough shavings. This was too small and really it can't be called a bowl maybe end up being a candle holder. I just slathered log sealer all over it. 

:i_dunno:

One thing is sure, it ain't going to look like those beauties up top.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2012)

Half of mine is still in block form and the rest is drying in 3/8's board form- I do not know if the saw will ever smell the same......


----------



## kweinert (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I roughed out one of my small camphor blocks Tuesday that I'd gotten from the Rebuilts some months ago. It only took about 10 minutes but man did it make for some nice aroma in the shop.



That's where one of your stoppers came from - a filler piece in the box of 1/2 round.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

I lied. I was going to cover it in sealer and that was my last thought about it, but at the last second I threw it in the DNA vat. I pulled it out an hour ago and the danged thing is showing 8% MC! 

It's ready to finish.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2012)

What was it you guys said to me?.........oh yea, no pics didn't happen!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> What was it you guys said to me?.........oh yea, no pics didn't happen!



Okay but I'll start a thread I have taken away from Bone's thread already. 

:dash2:


----------



## TimR (Aug 24, 2012)

Wonderful set of nested bowls David. Have fun at SWAT! Look forward to hearing from you guys that will be there for that one!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2012)

David - really really nice ! That reminds me though... Did you ever get the bosses salad bowl set done ?
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> David - really really nice ! That reminds me though... Did you ever get the bosses salad bowl set done ?
> Scott




I have a reputation to uphold around the house... That reputation is based on starting projects and then taking forever to finish them. 

I have the bowls roughed out, but it'll likely be quite a while before I get back around to final turning them.


----------

